# UK passport renewal



## AlexDhabi

I have only one blank page left in my UK passport despite having another 4 years for it to run (jumbo version was not available last time I renewed it in Abu Dhabi). 
I see the current advice on the FCO website is to allow 4 weeks but not book travel before you get it back. 4 weeks is do-able but not booking the next trip is just about impossible for me as I travel frequently. I am just wondering how long is typical currently for UK passports to get renewed. 
Any advice from Brits who have renewed their passports recently in UAE would be appreciated.


----------



## Deefor

At the start of the year I sent mine by DHL on a Sunday and had it back by the Tuesday or Wednesday the following week. My impression is that they seem to be quicker dealing with overseas applications than they do if you are in the UK.
It may be worth adding a short note explaining that you 'would really appreciate it if it could be returned by DD/MM as you will be travelling again on DD/MM'.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Thanks for that information. Less than 2 weeks is very good. I will try it after my next overseas trip (which will probably use that last free page anyway).


----------



## busybee2

i have just sent a renewal yesterday to liverpool, but of course this weekend is a bank hols so it will be delayed by that i suspect. it really depends on time of year last time i did a renewal it took over 4 weeks to come back just because it was busy time before summer hols etc, now its not busy so would expect it back in like a week or so.


----------



## AlexDhabi

busybee2 said:


> i have just sent a renewal yesterday to liverpool, but of course this weekend is a bank hols so it will be delayed by that i suspect. it really depends on time of year last time i did a renewal it took over 4 weeks to come back just because it was busy time before summer hols etc, now its not busy so would expect it back in like a week or so.


Please post when you get it back. I hope you get it soon.
My father (in the UK) is applying now for travel in early Oct so is hoping for a prompt turn-around at the UK end too.


----------



## busybee2

dont need it back until nov.


----------



## busybee2

well tracked it has been sitting in liverpool dhl obviously since saturday it couldnt be delivered until today to the passport office because of the bank holiday, but got a text to confirm although i was tracking it on dhl, will see how long it takes, when i have had to redo them from germany i had to wait 6 weeks because it was busy time, now its not busy so should be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Did you get your back within 2 weeks as you expected? I sent mine from AD by FedEx on Monday and it was received in Liverpool on Wednesday.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Having sent it on Monday last week I received my new passport back today  DHL still have my old passport in the pipeline and I hope I will get that soon as I need my UAE residence visa...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Have you /your employer not heard that the UK allows citizens to hold 2 passports???

I had 2 passports even before I moved here and when I travelled nearly as much. 

You of course need the visa passport to enter /exit the country usually but if you have e-gate all is fine and dandy - so long as e-gate is working ...


----------



## AlexDhabi

It's nothing to do with my employer. I travel for personal reasons not for work, so I don't qualify for 2 passports. Also the use of 2 passports is highly restricted.
Of course I use e-gates where I can. But I usually travel to developing countries (Middle East, Asia, Africa) where visas and entry stamps fill up my passport. 
Anyway I got my old passport back so my worry is over.


----------



## kevinthegulf

When replacing my no1 passport a couple of years ago at the liverpool passport office, I had to produce my No 2 passport as well, which luckily i had with me, and then get another letter from my employer faxed through from Egypt where I was based stating I still required two passports. Which delayed my process by a couple of hours. But normally put your documents in and 4 hrs later get your new passport

Cannot fault the passport service & booking system, can complain about it being taken away from the embassies in the first place.
rgds kev


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> Did you get your back within 2 weeks as you expected? I sent mine from AD by FedEx on Monday and it was received in Liverpool on Wednesday.


yes it was like 10 days with extra long bank holidays inbetween.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> Having sent it on Monday last week I received my new passport back today  DHL still have my old passport in the pipeline and I hope I will get that soon as I need my UAE residence visa...


u can always get that redone in new passport if you didnt get it back in time, thats an easy problem to sort out etc.


----------



## busybee2

kevinthegulf said:


> When replacing my no1 passport a couple of years ago at the liverpool passport office, I had to produce my No 2 passport as well, which luckily i had with me, and then get another letter from my employer faxed through from Egypt where I was based stating I still required two passports. Which delayed my process by a couple of hours. But normally put your documents in and 4 hrs later get your new passport
> 
> Cannot fault the passport service & booking system, can complain about it being taken away from the embassies in the first place.
> rgds kev


it was taken away from embassies because they didnt want every country having blank passports open to theft etc, so all done in the same place. considering the very high price we pay, we do at least get an expedited procedure.


----------



## kevinthegulf

Is it the same place?
Depending on where you are I understand that Germany & France are 2 locations used
That was from either the GCC or Egypt


----------

